# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Требуется модератор

## FireD

Требуется модерация форумов и новостей. Хорошая подработка со свободным графиком. Почасовая оплата 280 рублей в час. Пишите на email: service7581@gmail.com

----------


## fantasy

Требуется модератор на форум. Посменно. Обязанности - удалять сообщения, которые нарушают правила форума. Гибкий график - 3-4 часа в сутки. Оплата 7000 руб. в неделю. Пишите на почту без пробелов: w o r k a d m t e x t  g m a i l . c o m

----------

